# Minor's Culinary Cream:  anybody here ever use it?



## black chef (Jun 30, 2008)

anybody have any experience using this product?

my favorite italian restaurant's sous chef told me that they use minor's culinary cream in just about ALL of their sauces... it PREVENTS them from breaking even at high heat.

anybody know where to find this stuff?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 30, 2008)

black chef said:


> anybody have any experience using this product?
> 
> my favorite italian restaurant's sous chef told me that they use minor's culinary cream in just about ALL of their sauces... it PREVENTS them from breaking even at high heat.
> 
> anybody know where to find this stuff?


  I'm very familiar with Minors I keep some of their soup bases at home but have never heard of culinary cream I would not need it as I watch my temps. Anyway you might find it here.
Soupbase.com for Minor's chicken base, lobster base, clam base, low sodium, sauces and other gourmet cooking ingredients and recipes.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 30, 2008)

_Minor's Culinary Cream_ is a professional kitchen product produced and distributed by _Nestlé Professional_. Go here and click on the "Contact Us" or "Find a Contact" tab at the top of the page.

As jpmcgrew noted - if made properly - you don't need to resort to "WATER, BUTTER (sweet cream, salt), LACTOSE, SODIUM CASEINATE (from milk), XANTHAN GUM, WHEY PROTEIN CONCENTRATE, POTASSIUM SORBATE (preservative), GUAR GUM AND CITRIC ACID (preservative)." - real cream will work just fine.


----------

